# Women's shorts with longer inseam



## prome

My wife & cycling partner is having a really hard time finding women's shorts with a longer inseam AND a good chamois (as much as that seems to be a matter of personal preference). She found one pair by Terry with a 10" inseam, but not much else up in the 9"-10" range. And the chamois was pretty thin. She'd prefer something with higher density foam for longer 50-100 mi rides. She likes the compression but has skin issues with the grippers around the leg opening if they are latex- or silicone-like. Any suggestions here? Are knickers the only solution? TIA...


----------



## Rapunzara

Best I have seen close to that is one by Pearl Izumi that is almost 9". (8 3/4, I believe)


----------



## theBreeze

The higher end Voler shorts tend to have a longer inseam. I've found their Elite shorts to be very comfortable even on ultradistance riding. and they have some on sale right now

.Voler: Voler Elite FS Women's Cycling Short


----------



## viciouscycle

My wife rides in a men's short as they generally have longer inseams, she has even bought a pair on men's PI bibs for shorter rides. Her average ride is 20-30 miles, no racing.


----------



## Wangythewombat

Not sure why you want such a long inseam?? My friend is very tall and extremely happy with an 8" inseam. Lots of womens shorts have 6" that are on sale, but 10" is very hard to find. Getting a better quality like Assos with an 8" seam that won't ride up seems to be a better way to go, unless you get 3/4 length but they are too hot in Summer. Make sure the leg is elasticised, no seam is better. They grip the leg very nicely. Doesn't help finding what you want though. Good luck.


----------



## Becky

The women's Louis Garneau Neo Power shorts and bibs are available in a 10" length. I've never worn them, but they get great reviews and are on my list to try.


----------



## lk1965

X2 on the LG Neo Power Short...good coverage there, and they have a "no-elastic" waistband that doesn't dig in. Nice compression on them, too. A little pricey, though...at a bit over $100 at most places online.


----------



## Wangythewombat

How do they compare with the Assos??


----------



## lk1965

Wangythewombat said:


> How do they compare with the Assos??


I have no idea since I don't own a pair of Assos...too rich for my wallet.


----------



## aureliajulia

Louis Garneau Neo Power Short. Inseam is 10.5 inches. Chamois is minimal but comfortable. Fabric is compressive. A lot of women size up. Not all though. I don't. But, I don't have wider hips. These shorts are cut straighter though the hips compared to most women's shorts. If she has an hour-glass figure, she may need to size-up.


----------



## 4Marilyn

Your wife/cycling partner is Not alone. I've searched hours both at cycle shops and online for a longer inseam (10+) for a pair of well made WOMEN'S cycling shorts. I'm a qtr inch shy of being 6' tall, long wasted with long legs. Let's face it, purchasing a pair of slacks has always been an issue for the long legged girls too. Pants often fit me everywhere but the length and if I purchased them I'd look like I was waiting for a flood! The longer inseam quest is not merely for the tall girls however. As women age and continue to cycle or if they are heavier set and want to start cycling for weight loss, or perhaps they are just not part of the skinny little long legged girl crowd who cycling manufacturers aim their business, they too have the problem with length and they don't want to wear what looks and feels like wearing short shorts! Short shorts are not flattering for this group. Knickers are a singular solution. Terry has a pair of T Long cycling shorts, however I don't care for the "mid rise" the top front of which falls well below the belly button. If a woman is prone to "muffin top" she won't like this and if she isn't comfortable wearing hip hugger pants she won't care for them either. Louis Garneau has the NEO Power short in 10.5" also 7" by the same name. Have her call TeamEstrogen.com for a solution if she hasn't found one yet. The most frustrating part of my search has come from cycle shops who direct me to purchase mens cycling shorts (which I've done out of desperation for something to wear,) stating with a straight face that there is NO difference between mens and women's cycling shorts. I beg to differ and would relish hearing a sales rep tell a man this same sales pitch. TeamEstrogen.com would disagree, there is a difference between men and women's cycle wear. I'd say there is a good market for a mfg to provide a solution here. Wonder if anyone is listening?


----------



## Alfonsina

aureliajulia said:


> Louis Garneau Neo Power Short. Inseam is 10.5 inches. Chamois is minimal but comfortable. Fabric is compressive. A lot of women size up. Not all though. I don't. But, I don't have wider hips. These shorts are cut straighter though the hips compared to most women's shorts. If she has an hour-glass figure, she may need to size-up.


 I have a few pairs of these (but not long legged, I think mine are pretty short) and I did size up my first pair and that was a mistake, I reckon buy according to the size chart and go with compression. I catch the chamois on my seat on the bigger pair. Now I only ever bought these on sale and they were about $50 but while they are dead comfy, they are horrible at moisture wicking, chamois is absorbing more than anything else. It is not just me, my friend who rides lite says the same thing. I have never seen the long ones. 

If she hates shorts, get her to look at knickers, they are like capri pants for cycling.
And maybe she should look at bibs, I don't wear them but some women do.


----------



## 9W9W

Voler stuff is made in the USA, they have sales around the holidays and there are 10-20% off coupons floating around. I got a pair of their bibs for my fiance and they are longer legged and she digs them.

If something isn't right, they'll take it back. Give 'em a look.


----------



## il sogno

Agreed. Team Estrogen is a good place to look.


----------

